# TF201 with .21 cannot find root instructions



## strider (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello all

I am new here and started with the virtuous rom for my Des Z.

I got my TF201 with the .21 rom preinstalled (IML74K.DE_epad-9.4.2.21-x...)

I spend hours in forums but nothing worked.

ViperMod says: *THIS WILL NOT ROOT .21 AT THIS TIME!!*
CWM with rooted rom (http://androidroot.mobi/2012/02/22/introducing-cwm-for-asus-transformer-prime/):
I am unable to do that...

The TFP has been unlocked but I am stuck and this is my last attempt to proceed.

May I ask for help as I would like to get the Virtuous Prime on my device.

Many Thanks for your help.


----------



## Striatum_bdr (Apr 25, 2012)

strider said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am new here and started with the virtuous rom for my Des Z.
> 
> ...


If your device is unlocked then just install recovery with fastboot, see here or xda for this ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1576937 method one) then flash your ROM.

Or root it with new method (there is a thread in xda http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1706588 ) then install twrp with goo manager app.


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

Sparkys root tool is rock solid and very consistent for me. I've used it several times on my prime and other primes and it doesn't typically have trouble connecting the tablet to the computer or anything like that.


----------

